# Freakin Ford!!!



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright everyone my brother came home today with his copy of car and driver and showed me the new Ford Falcon:shutme 
Tell me why It looks like a GOAt with a SAP

Here's the Article
http://www.caranddriver.com/features/11036/features-review-fords-that-could-save-ford-now.html








Even the Rims look like our 18s


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok what do you guys think?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah there are a lot of similarties, I like the head lights though...

The article even says it's a wanna be goat, something about a rivalry between Holden and Ford. So Ford naturally stole the idea/looks of one sweet a$$ ride and molded it to their own design.... Holden should be flattered. Let them pop up in the States, when someone gets in one and rolls up next to their fierce competitor (the GTO) let them feel disappointment as the goat lays waste to the turbo inline 6...... Just another knotch in the win column....:cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

The Falcon design is just as old as the Monaro and no they didnt copy each other.
By the way the Aussie factory Turbo version of that car will lay waste to a stock GTO 
so I would research before you go racing anyone. (makes more HP and more low end torque) 
The Aussies build killer cars whether they are Fords or Holdens.
http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=7953


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> The Falcon design is just as old as the Monaro and no they didnt copy each other.
> By the way the Aussie factory Turbo version of that car will lay waste to a stock GTO
> so I would research before you go racing anyone. (makes more HP and more low end torque)
> The Aussies build killer cars whether they are Fords or Holdens.
> http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=7953


The XR6 Turbo, 300 pounds lighter, is the Falcon’s sweetest flavor. The torque slides in remarkably low and, according to an Australian car magazine, actually clips a couple of 10ths off the GT’s 6.5-second 0-to-60-mph sprint. 


Doesn't sound like much of a competitor to me. Even Radio can beat this one....... :lol:


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes,because we know magazine times are always the quickest ones.
:lol:
being 300lbs lighter and having more power and low end torque Im sure its no threat at all..
 
again do some actual research by going to the aussie boards both Holden and Ford.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Yes,because we know magazine times are always the quickest ones.
> :lol:
> being 300lbs lighter and having more power and low end torque Im sure its no threat at all..
> 
> again do some actual research by going to the aussie boards both Holden and Ford.


You might want to check your calculations:

Falcon has 450 nm = (331 ft-lbs)
GTO has 542 nm = (400 ft-lbs)


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Falcon:
450 nm = (331 ft-lbs) 
322 hp = (240kW)

GTO:
542 nm = (400 ft-lbs)
400 hp (298kw)


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I said more low end torque not "more torque"
the turbo makes peak torque of 450Nm i from 2000-4500rpm while the GTO doesnt make peak torque at 4400rpm.. Guess they were wrong about the power.. And unless you have been living under a rock you now how easy a turbo car is to boost up. Its a 4.0liter engine.. Crank it up to 15lbs of intercooled boost and thats the same as naturally aspirated 8.0liter.
Dont be hater just because its says Ford,,its as much a Ford as the GTO is a Pontiac. Sometimes its good to open your eyes to other possibilities but if you prefer to live with blinders on thats cool too.
__________________________________________________________________

Quote: Holden’s new Gen 4 V8 engine which delivers 260kW of peak power at 5600rpm and 510Nm of peak torque at 4400rpm.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Falcon_Police_Car.jpg


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_2144/article.html


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> I said more low end torque not "more torque"
> the turbo makes peak torque of 450Nm i from 2000-4500rpm while the GTO doesnt make peak torque at 4400rpm.. Guess they were wrong about the power.. And unless you have been living under a rock you now how easy a turbo car is to boost up. Its a 4.0liter engine.. Crank it up to 15lbs of intercooled boost and thats the same as naturally aspirated 8.0liter.
> Dont be hater just because its says Ford,,its as much a Ford as the GTO is a Pontiac. Sometimes its good to open your eyes to other possibilities but if you prefer to live with blinders on thats cool too.
> __________________________________________________________________
> ...





Yo Man, it's all good...... 


First one I see, I'll give it a go :willy: After all, that's when all the blinders come off right? :cool


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_2144/article.html




Are you going to move to Australia? Or import one to the US...
We could start a new thread, or stay on topic with the Ford Falcon. What do you say..? :seeya:





(PS: I own a ford and love it, best truck I ever owned  )


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Nah,,if I could import anything I would get a Maloo.But I can tell you I like them aussie Fords 10x better than anything Ford makes here  
I have a Ford truck too.. F250 Powerstroke.. 250,000miles and still ticking.. 7000lbs and runs 16.9 in the 1/4 stock(well almost stock).











Im outta here for the weekend,going down to key largo,see ya all monday..


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.fpv.com.au/index.asp?link_id=2

Damn, those colors look like vintage 1970 Mopar. Pretty cool. Meanwhile, Ford NA dumps SVT. Go figure.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> I said more low end torque not "more torque"
> the turbo makes peak torque of 450Nm i from 2000-4500rpm while the GTO doesnt make peak torque at 4400rpm.. Guess they were wrong about the power.. And unless you have been living under a rock you now how easy a turbo car is to boost up. Its a 4.0liter engine.. Crank it up to 15lbs of intercooled boost and thats the same as naturally aspirated 8.0liter.
> Dont be hater just because its says Ford,,its as much a Ford as the GTO is a Pontiac. Sometimes its good to open your eyes to other possibilities but if you prefer to live with blinders on thats cool too.
> __________________________________________________________________
> ...


This guy knows whats he's saying and its not hard to know back home as the Ford Falcons and Holden Commordores are everywhere in Aust. All of these cars, Commordores, Monaros, GTOs, Falcons (Turbo 6 and 8) whatever anyone says run neck and neck, even HSVs with the extra hp or kw (depending on where ya from) run with the Falcon Pursuit's, so its all relative.

As to wasting the Falcon Turbo 6, maybe 2 out of 3 times, if ya lucky and your a good driver, but everyone knows what happens when you underestimate the competition. My warning to you about Falcons.....Don't.

Note: Holdens Gen IV = LS1; only HSV's use the LS2 at the moment as far as i know.

P.S. The top pics are of BA Falcon, which came out in 2002/2003, i am assuming before the SAP and the GTO in the US?


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Also the funny thing about that 4.0 Litre in-line 6 is they have used the same engine for more than 16 years, the thing just kicks ass and ya can't kill it.

My olds has a Falcon ute bought new in '94 has that in-line 6 rated at 174kw (233hp)....It's about time the rest of the world started to catching up by driving 4 door sedans with some half decient power.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

pab13 said:


> Also the funny thing about that 4.0 Litre in-line 6 is they have used the same engine for more than 16 years, the thing just kicks ass and ya can't kill it.



:agree 
This maybe apples and oranges but.... My Parents had a 64 dodge inline 6. That motor ran so smooth that even at 20 y/o and tuned you couldn't tell when it was running even when sitting in it. It had "3 on the tree", you could get on it at a light and the thing just PULLED!!!!! 

Amazing


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Turbo charge the LS2 and see what happens.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

and stick a rocket engine on the back and see what happens..
we were discusing stock to stock..
why does everyone get ruffled when you mention a Ford?
Its a company just like any other,,I own one of each and until the day
that one of them pays me to own one of their cars exclusively Ill drive whatever car
suits my needs regardless who makes it. 
trust me neither GM nor Ford give a rats ass if you defend their
honor on the internet.. 
All they care is that you pay your monthly lease or loan payment and trade in every couple years so they can sock it to you again..


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> and stick a rocket engine on the back and see what happens..
> we were discusing stock to stock..
> why does everyone get ruffled when you mention a Ford?
> Its a company just like any other,,I own one of each and until the day
> ...


money talks and bullsh*t walks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm gonna agree with HTRDLNCN on this entire thread.... just because it says anything other than GTO or Holden doesn't make it inferior...... ask Purplehaze....


----------

